# Can people like us even get good jobs after Uni?



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

-


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I think so. Especially since, depending on what program you're in, students typically get professional placements, and that experience on your resume plus your degree is usually good enough. There are also people who end up working for a company they did a placement with, since they had already met/worked together. 

And even if you don't have that, I do think it's possible for people like us to get jobs, before, during, and after uni. For example, I have literally no job experience, and despite that I have summer jobs waiting for me. There's hope for all of us.


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

Um...do you know what I mean, by "good jobs"


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

bruised said:


> Um...do you know what I mean, by "good jobs"


Well I assume by good jobs you mean a career in the field that you went to school for? So I'm saying the degree and experience you get from university means that you can get a good job after graduating. It might be harder due to SA, but it is very possible.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

There are some people on here with good jobs and some unemployed people. I think for the people who are unemployed, it may have less to do with their SA and more to do with the crappy job market. I know a lot of unemployed people right now without SA too.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I hope so! I'm trying to be mentally prepared as much as possible. This year is crucial for me to start applying but simataneously I have to study very hard - my motivation or lethargy makes it v. difficult for me.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, the job market in Aust is quite hard atm, I've noticed. From past experience, I've always got jobs during May - maybe that is a good time in Australia


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It's daunting.... I'm done with uni in a year and a half and I've never held an actual job. So after Easter I'm going to seriously start applying everywhere.

Coles is such a cock tease, bringing me in for interviews all the time but never giving me a job.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

...I detest the term "like us"

Not everyone with SA is exactly the same. As I've said before and I've said again, SA is something that affects your personality, not truly characterizes it. It's like a chronic fungus on your body. People mistaken it for being inherently part of you, but it's not. 


Anyhow, I'm going to give you some hope and say YES. There IS HOPE. Do not despair my friend. I am an example, I may not love my job but I'm making quite a bit of money, and doing well with my 'work relationships.'

But then again, I also have a lot of other positive characteristics. I'm a perfectionist, I have confidence, it doesn't hurt that I carry myself well, etc. So it really all depends on you. NOT ALL OF US ARE THE SAME! God no!


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

Thinking about interviews cripples me. There's so much talk throughout college about making a good first impression within the first few seconds with all these details to take care of.

Then all my classmates are so negative finding jobs because even the guys who went for co-op got all these crappy assembly line jobs. I've always been a little more optimistic even with my anxiety, but not by much.

I've got three weeks left. I'm trying to enjoy being a student (which is hard) as much as I can until then.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Depends on how the persons SA affects their life. Mine was such that getting a job was no issue however the mere mention of a party would have me crippled with anxiety. Different strokes for different folks.

Even for those who struggle with Job related anxiety always have the chance to overcome it and achieve highly though, never doubt that.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

my answer to the question would be basically no. but one's chances obviously does depend on the severity of their anxiety issues.



calichick said:


> ...I detest the term "like us"
> 
> Not everyone with SA is exactly the same. As I've said before and I've said again, SA is something that affects your personality, not truly characterizes it. It's like a chronic fungus on your body. People mistaken it for being inherently part of you, but it's not.
> 
> ...


are you saying you have a chronic fungus on your body? because that would make you different but i am not sure that's a positive characteristic, unless you, from being bonded with your fungus for so long, have grown to see it as a kind of asset, as it has grown to see you as the perfect host, rather than an albatross, in which case all the more power to you. just know, if you ever want to have it removed, it can probably be excised or ameliorated for good with the right combination of antifungals.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

enfield said:


> are you saying you have a chronic fungus on your body? because that would make you different but i am not sure that's a positive characteristic, unless you, from being bonded with your fungus for so long, have grown to see it as a kind of asset, as it has grown to see you as the perfect host, rather than an albatross, in which case all the more power to you. just know, if you ever want to have it removed, it can probably be excised or ameliorated for good with the right combination of antifungals.


lmao you're funny I personally don't have a fungus on my body.

I am using it as an analogy for social anxiety. Don't you just wish it was that easy to remove? Mental abnormalities are far more intertwined with one's _self_ than physical abnormalities. It's the fallacy what you can't see must not exist, or more, *what is not visible to the eye cannot be easily distinguished. *

Not only do outsiders confuse these symptoms for who a person is (this person is _fearful _of standing up in front of a class when everyone is seated, thus his identity must be centered on_ paranoia_), but the person who actually has it can't even tell the difference. Self fulfilling prophecy much?

To all, you should be very careful to see past the mental disorder. Whether it be OCD or SAD, or Schizophrenia or Bipolar Disorder. Yes, severe cases are difficult to separate the affectation from what is being affected.

But just think, somewhere deep inside there is a personality there. There is a person who is secretly expressive, who is confident, who wants to be the center of the crowd, who is yearning for conversation, who loathes the social norm, but at heart, wants to fit in just like the rest and rise to the top.

I'd like to think I'm an extrovert at heart. And you know what's kind of ironic? Once you start searching for who you are, whether it's who you aspire to be or something that was there all along but hindered by _anxiety and fear or depression, _it starts to emerge....It helps to have something or someone to turn on that switch for you.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

calichick said:


> lmao you're funny I personally don't have a fungus on my body.
> 
> I am using it as an analogy for social anxiety. Don't you just wish it was that easy to remove? Mental abnormalities are far more intertwined with one's _self_ than physical abnormalities. It's the fallacy what you can't see must not exist, or more, *what is not visible to the eye cannot be easily distinguished. *
> 
> ...


yeah i was joking. you, the one and only calichick, having a fungus? no way. i like your response. i like how you express your thinking, even if i don't agree with all your thoughts.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Calichick, will you tell me what your type of job is?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

catcharay said:


> Calichick, will you tell me what your type of job is?


Business. It's not really my cup of tea, but it pays very well and it'll get me through some time until I decide my true calling in life. lol


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

calichick said:


> Business. It's not really my cup of tea, but it pays very well and it'll get me through some time until I decide my true calling in life. lol


ahhh but I wanted you to tell me a description of what typifies your job like analyst, consulting, something like that etc...but it's okay:b

I'm studying business ..and it's stupid for me, but I'm rolling with it. You give me hope :boogieHopefully I get paid very well too


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

calichick said:


> ...I detest the term "like us"
> 
> Not everyone with SA is exactly the same. As I've said before and I've said again, SA is something that affects your personality, not truly characterizes it. It's like a chronic fungus on your body. People mistaken it for being inherently part of you, but it's not.
> 
> ...


Hmm. The "like us" part just means socially anxious people, so I'm kinda confused about why that's not right, yet you make good points. It's annoying that people think it's inherent.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

bruised said:


> Hmm. The "like us" part just means socially anxious people, so I'm kinda confused about why that's not right, yet you make good points. It's annoying that people think it's inherent.


My point was that we are not all the same.

Are all of us equally intelligent? No.

Are all of us equally ambitious? No.

Are all of us equally hard working? No.

SA is NOT who you are, it is an AFFECTATION. It has nothing to do with your skill set and whatnot.


----------



## knifej (Jan 12, 2013)

calichick said:


> SA is NOT who you are, it is an AFFECTATION. It has nothing to do with your skill set and whatnot.


I agree that SA does not affect your skill set and ability to do the job. But is a job really just a job? Of course not, it's about your coworkers, supervisors, customers, vendors, etc...You can't just work and talk to nobody and this is why it's so hard (for me at least) to find a job with SA.

My issue with finding a job is not skill limitations, it really is my SA. So many jobs these days want people that will go out for drinks after work with their coworkers. I've literally seen a "what it's like to work at X company video" and one person actually said, "we don't just want someone who comes here and works for 8 hours a day. we want to hang out outside of work and get to know each other too."

I graduated last semester with a degree in CS. 3+ months later and still no job. And please don't tell me it should be easy to get a job because I have a tech degree. Bull****. I majored in CS thinking that field was for quiet, introverted types - oh how I was so wrong.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I was terrified about getting a job and was worried about how I'd be able to interact and everything, but now that I've got one it seems alright and I feel like I'm doing better than I'd imagined.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

knifej said:


> But is a job really just a job?


Well, that is a good question.

For me, the fact that it *IS* a job is a huge means for me to *disassociate* any of the intimidating 'social' aspects that come into play. Think of it as an exchange. Money for services. Screw the socializing after work hours you mentioned. I've never done that once. I know for a fact that this eases some people's minds to have a reason or purpose. To be judged on their performance which lessens some of the focus on skills in other areas of their life.

In the end, you are useful only for what skills you bring to the job (if it's a marketing position, then obviously you will be required to have such a level of communication) and your company will use you till the bone. Your coworkers may have such feelings about you, but after you've worked long enough, you learn to concentrate,.....on your job.

As I mentioned before, not all of us are going to be perfectionists. Not all of us are going to have an extremely dedicated work ethic, where if you have a list of tasks in front of you, you are going to do everything in your power to accomplish those, and then some. Not all of us are going to have that drive in them to work 10 hour days, until every end is tied, until all the goals are met.

This is something completely not related to SA. This is related to *motivation* which REALLY helps to alleviate fear.

The motivation to make money. 
The motivation to accomplish a form of status by a certain age. 
The motivation to make your family proud of you. 
Maybe even the motivation to *compete with others.*. (After all, what is anyone without a little competitive drive? )

These are huge driving factors for me in my current job. Sure I may be at a loss for conversation some times, but having an incredible amount of motivation and ambition almost *fakes* any aptitude for social skill. People confuse it for being extroverted (hence see my signature) but it's really just the drive which fuels my work habits.

...anyways, I've had about a 15% raise in a few months which just goes to show kiddies...hard work pays off!!! Also wanted to mention one last thing, a lot of us were EXTREME nerds in grade school. We didn't socialize....we weren't popular, many of us were just good old hard working bookies. =p .....in the end....where are we now? haha. Making money!!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Well, that is a good question.
> 
> ...anyways, I've had about a 15% raise in a few months which just goes to show kiddies...hard work pays off!!! Also wanted to mention one last thing, a lot of us were EXTREME nerds in grade school. We didn't socialize....we weren't popular, many of us were just good old hard working bookies. =p .....in the end....where are we now? haha. Making money!!!!


But are you happy and does your money keep you company ?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> But are you happy and


That is a different question (or different topic more like) dear old Tannasg, can't say I'm happy, but it's a good job, it's good pay.

I've noticed this feeling. This feeling after you graduate and you begin your work life, it is a huge feeling of disillusionment, like work is work. Work is a challenge at times. Work can be dull. Work can drain you for what you're worth. Up until the ripe age of 21, you're sheltered for a good time, and then when you finally get that paycheck, you realize....I want to be 10 again. It's that phase in the 'hero's journey' they talk about. You just want to revert back time and go back to days when your mother paid your bills and made everything better.

.........I guess this is the ACTUAL transition to becoming dare I say....a grown up? ha

this quote really describes my mental state right now 
_
"I feel like I'm trapped in somebody else's master plan. Go to school, get a job, get a mortgage. When all I'm really doing is dying"._

This is what I call disillusionment in your 20s.



> does your money keep you company ?


It's so very lonely at the top..


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyways, one more note on knife's post above.

There are two types of people in this world

People that focus on pleasing others

and

People that focus on pleasing themselves

When you are so fixed on coming out first, and winning (yes, winning), the deprived aspect in you doesn't really come out. The aspect that wants to fit in with everyone else and meet everyone's needs.

Because in the end....you are alone. Do what YOU need to do to get ahead.

And welcome to the rat race.


----------

